
A Battery Giant Is Born: Total and Groupe PSA Launch New European Manufacturer - guerby
https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/a-battery-giant-is-born-total-and-groupe-psa-launch-new-company
======
marc__1
No word as to which models PSA will install, nor the efficiency of the battery
packs or the involvement of Total in this JV.

This is the typical PR article that should not be posted on HN, but my first
take is that this company smells like the Quibi of EV (why would govt invest 1
billion in such JV)?

